# How do you winterize outside aviary?



## hirpgyrl (Jun 28, 2007)

We have 2 doves that currently live in a cage inside but we would like to move them outside to a much larger enclosure so they can be allowed to fly. We keep their wings clipped for the time being because we have ceiling fans, cats and dogs. What are the recommended dimensions for an aviary for 2 doves? Do we simply bring them inside in the winter or is there something special we can do so they don't freeze? We live in rural southern Indiana. We don't have super harsh winters here but it's not uncommon for below zero temps.

(yes, i have the sick baby and a post concerning it on the emergency/sick section. no, i wouldn't dream of putting them outside until after the babies are weaned and with their new owners)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

hirpgyrl said:


> We have 2 doves that currently live in a cage inside but we would like to move them outside to a much larger enclosure so they can be allowed to fly. We keep their wings clipped for the time being because we have ceiling fans, cats and dogs. What are the recommended dimensions for an aviary for 2 doves? Do we simply bring them inside in the winter or is there something special we can do so they don't freeze? We live in rural southern Indiana. We don't have super harsh winters here but it's not uncommon for below zero temps.
> 
> (yes, i have the sick baby and a post concerning it on the emergency/sick section. no, i wouldn't dream of putting them outside until after the babies are weaned and with their new owners)


Your winters are not harsh at all, really  What species of doves do you keep? Most doves (and pigeons) for that matter are quite temperature hardy and as long as their basic requirements are met. A draftless home, plenty of feed and good, clean fresh water. For a single pair of doves, your outside aviary or pen doesn't need to be gigantic. As long as they can fully stretch their wings, flap around and fly inside the pen, this is sufficient enough to house them. I'm a believer that a bird owner should always provide the biggest possible space for their birds, whether there is only one pair, or 10 pairs. Space is something that birds can't get enough of. So, provide the largest feasible enclosure you can build and this will likely be just fine.

Insulation, double walls, plastic over screened areas, space heaters, plenty of windows and direct sunlight through these open parts can all help to make them more comfortable during the winter months.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

To add to Brad's suggestions, if you do include a space heater, you might
want to have a larger screened (rigid diamond mesh) enclosure around
it so it can't be roosted on when hot nor tippable.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We have 2 open aviaries. In the fall, my husband covers everything with heavy duty plastic and leaves it on until hot weather. He also made 4 doors - one each on the north, east, south and west sides - also covered in plastic - and during the winter at least one is opened during the day for fresh air. We always check the wind direction and make sure the door(s) facing the wind are kept closed to prevent drafts. These doors are hinged and work very well.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Living in the desert, I do not worry much about winterizing the aviary. I do put put clear plastic to block the upwind side of some of my open spaces. This also works as the green house effect to warm the loft in the winter. 

Randy


----------

